# jointer injury



## scrapper (Jul 5, 2014)

Me and my father-in-law had just bought a used craftsman 6" joiner. It did not have the safety cover over the blades. We were going to order one but wanted to try it out. I did a few pieces of wood then my father-in-law wanted to try. He ran a couple of pieces and then was talking to me while the machine was still running, he was acting a little odd but I wasnt sure why? He was using his hands and arms as he talked, then he whacked the blade and it dished out the tip of his pinky. It took off half of his nail and about half of the dept of his finger. It took the tip of bone out. We went to the E.R. and they would not let him leave because his oxygen was really low. He would not have known he needed to be on oxygen all the time if he had not went to the e.r. The Dr. said it was a very good thing they found out when they did. I guess I should have done something more when he was acting a little weird. It worked out in the end they were able to just fold the tip over to the nail and stitch it up. He only lost a little bit of length of his pinky, but it saved him with the no oxygen. I try to use guards all the time on everything. I always look to make sure where my hands are before cutting or routing anything. I also have a good assortment of push sticks.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Many people use machines with no guards, but it can be very dangerous as you've seen. Hope your father in law heals back up to 100% quickly.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

You post just might ,,latter on bring to mind what you said, and then with this in mind, saveing them the same fate. Just that little voice asking you to take the time to let everyone know, It all sends out that rippling effect.

Here to,,, him healing up just fine !!!!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Hope he heals quick. Glad it was jot worse.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

*"OUCH!!!!" ...that's gonna' leave a mark.*

Hope y'all get that 'Guard' in place before that finger heals up. *;-)*

...by the way, Welcome to LumberJocks.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## RonTanc (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the accident, I hope he will heal OK. I had an uncle loose an index finder down to the first knuckle using a jointer. Didn't know it until the blood hit him in the face. Have got to stay focused and respect all rotating tools.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I guess the "sliver lining" to all this (IF there is one) is that if he had NOT cut his finger, he may have passed out from lack of oxygen and you'd not have known why. Plus if he HAD passed out, the damage could have been a LOT worse.

Glad he's doing better. Now get that guard ordered!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am happy to hear that the finger is not too bad and hope that it heals quickly without much permanent damage.

That being said, this is the second recent jointer injury that I have read on LJ. It should remind everyone that these things can be as dangerous as the table saw.

One has to pay attention to the tool they are using and this is an example of not doing that.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope he heals quickly.


----------

